# What to Wear to Boxing Fight Night?



## la_chinita (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all!! Wow...it feels like forever since I posted here...how have you all been??? I've just been super busy with full time school but this is my last quarter and I'm outta here!!






So this weekend my bf and I are going to HBO boxing after dark at San Jose Pavilion...we're both so excited!!! But I've never been...so I have no idea what to wear for such an event. Something cute, but comfy...any ideas?

TIA!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 5, 2009)

Tshirt and jeans. I would wear something comfortable. Glad to see you back


----------



## Nick007 (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome back and no ideas. Something nice. Don't they get all dressed up fot those things.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 5, 2009)

I think I'd go for tshirt and jeans too.

Maybe dress it up with heels if you're worried that other people will be super dressy.... I've honestly got no idea what people wear to that kind of thing!


----------



## ticki (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome back. The way people dress to those things runs the gamut from total casual to outright glam. I'd personally wear something dressy casual. Comfy but nice. You know?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 6, 2009)

sounds like fun! go casual, &amp; maybe kinda sporty look? it usually gets hot at events like that cause it's so crowded soo i'm thinking jeans &amp; a t-shirt, maybe a wifebeater underneath..maybe fix your hair up cute in a pretty bun or ponytail..if you were dresing up, i'd just go with a nice dress shirt.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeans and a nice top perhaps. Wear something casual that looks nice.


----------



## candygalore (Mar 6, 2009)

I say jeans and t-shirt and the makeup and hair do you got in your avatar wich looks really good.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2009)

i say dress nice (not fancy just not sweat pants with stains on them) and also make sure you are comfortable.

i have never been to a boxing show/ event but in the movies the women are usually dressed in jeans (except for oceans 11 when they wore gowns and suits which is prob a little bit of over kill)


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been to several boxing matches, and I always dress up, but in something that'd feel comfortable in. I say some black slacks, a dressy blouse, heels, and a few pieces of jewelry.

I hope you have fun!


----------



## la_chinita (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all! Thanks for all your responses...Ahh...I miss you guys!! I always get great makeup and fashion advice from my MUT girls! Yup, I was thinking jeans, too...it'll probably be the most comfy thing I can wear...dark skinny jeans, maybe? What do you guys think? Also, if I wear the dark skinny jeans and boots, any ideas for tops?

If you have any pics or if you could direct me to any pics that'd be great too!!





Originally Posted by *Duchess Ravenwaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been to several boxing matches, and I always dress up, but in something that'd feel comfortable in. I say some black slacks, a dressy blouse, heels, and a few pieces of jewelry. 
I hope you have fun!





I do feel like dressing up too...just in case I get on tv...



haha...but definitely not in a ocean's 11 type dress...and my bf seems to think it wouldn't be appropriate to be "too sexy".. Were people mostly dressed up or dressy casual?

Originally Posted by *candygalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say jeans and t-shirt and the makeup and hair do you got in your avatar wich looks really good. Aw thanks sweetie, my hair doesn't look like that anymore unfortunately...I'm now in the awkward I'm-growing-out-my short-hair phase, lol.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 6, 2009)

You know those designer inspired screen print tops that look like tshirts, some nice jeans and boots with a sexy fun updo (like a scrunched high pony tail), [email protected]$$ makeup and i think u'd be fine!

Have fun


----------



## Slugger (Jun 30, 2013)

Bit of a late response but mostly women dress up at my fights unless they are in a bar. When I go with my gf to watch a fight I like to glam up, she goes with a t-shirt and jeans


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (Jul 1, 2013)

as per me i will wear jeans and t shirt with high heels its better combination i would love to wear it.


----------



## Slugger (Jul 2, 2013)

OK you can work my corner or take to a fight. love heels


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (Jul 2, 2013)

hahahhaah, thank you so much slugger


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 3, 2013)

With black sandal, t shirt and black jeans and cheering...


----------



## Slugger (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok who's going to take me and who will be in my corner? Hope you aren't squeamish. Hope they are black leatherJulie.


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 4, 2013)

Ya u are right slugger


----------



## Slugger (Jul 5, 2013)

ok, after a fight where I am cut and bruised on the face what do you do first

a) wash me down

B) treat the cuts

c) fix my makeup

d) kiss me


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 8, 2013)

NO i will firstly, treat the cuts


----------



## Slugger (Jul 9, 2013)

Try again


----------



## Slugger (Jul 10, 2013)

This is a makeup site so how would you make it up to me Stella?


----------



## pattylovee (Mar 19, 2014)

i would wear Tshirt and jeans


----------



## pattylovee (Mar 19, 2014)

hmm


----------

